# Best GoPro mounts you’ve found/used



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

For those of you that use GoPros while you’re out on the water, what mounts have you found that you like the best? I have a Jaws clamp with the bendy thing on it that I put various places around the skiff. I did lose a GoPro into the drink when the bendy thing broke at the base of the clamp… so beware.


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

I've had good results with the RAM mounts and accessories. Spendy, but very solid.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I have used a bunch and they all have their plus and minuses but to me the only mount that really is useful is the clip mount for your hat. Its the only one that's totally accessible and ready to go when you are fishing. The chest mount strap is good but to me its a little annoying when you are casting as your arms pretty well block out the picture.


----------



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

I’ve looked at a shoulder mount that seems like a good option. It straps over the shoulder and around the chest. It’s a little involved, but with the ”Horizon line” stability turned on the GoPro, it produces some nice looking footage. I just don’t know if I want to be strapped in like I’m rock climbing all day. I’ve been thinking about the hat clip as well, but curious if I’ll keep having to adjust my hat bill back up. I just ordered an aluminum extension arm off Amazon for 14 bucks to add some height to an adhesive mount I have on the console.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

matt_baker_designs said:


> I’ve looked at a shoulder mount that seems like a good option. It straps over the shoulder and around the chest. It’s a little involved, but with the ”Horizon line” stability turned on the GoPro, it produces some nice looking footage. I just don’t know if I want to be strapped in like I’m rock climbing all day. I’ve been thinking about the hat clip as well, but curious if I’ll keep having to adjust my hat bill back up. I just ordered an aluminum extension arm off Amazon for 14 bucks to add some height to an adhesive mount I have on the console.


The only thing I have to do with my hat mount is to wear a hat with a good adjustable sizing. Needs to be a fairly tight fit on your head to that the camera doesn't tilt your hat down. The one I have is a Telesin. They are only like $10.


----------

